# FEARnet HD



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

I wish dish would add FEARnet.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

gpollock87 said:


> I wish dish would add FEARnet.


Here we go again... Just kidding


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Unless Charlie is in to horror movies I don't think it will happen


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

gpollock87 said:


> I wish dish would add FEARnet.


Fearnet is awsome! I watched it at one of neighbors who has Comcast.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

That would be good. I still miss Monsters HD...


----------



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

acostapimps said:


> Unless Charlie is in to horror movies I don't think it will happen


alot of his subs are though. i wonder how many would be upset if chiller were dropped?


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Chiller occasionally has something on that I watch despite the horrible picture quality (watching on a 60" tv). It really has a terrible picture, even for SD, much worse that most of the other SD channels. I would most definitely like either chiller or Fear.net in HD though.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

I was excited to have Chiller then I watched it. No one should have to watch commercials and cuts in horror movies. That's just me though. I'm liking Epix Drive-in. I just wish it was in HD.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, Epix Drive In is pretty good, still SD but better quality than Chiller. I agree about the commercials and edits.


----------



## renegade (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm still wishing Dish would add the Superstations in HD.

But I'm willing to accept a compromise. I would be glad if they would just send them out in widescreen SD ... at least I'd be seeing the whole screen.

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

gpollock87 said:


> I wish dish would add FEARnet.


+1


----------

